# [ATI/DRI] DRI ok, mais (mplayer) rame... (resolu)

## lowang_19

Bonjour à tous,

Après des mois passés sous Xorg 7.0 et driver ATI proprio, j'ai voulu essayer beryl, je suis donc passé au driver libre pour pouvoir avoir les version de Xorg supérieures. (J'ai une ATI Mobility 9200)

Après les modifs qui vont bien dans le kernel, l'installation, tout tourne sous XGL/beryl/xfce4 .  :Very Happy: 

Après une ou deux heures à faire joujou avec les effets graphiques, j'ai voulu mater un film... Aargh! ça rame à mort.

Du coup je suis repassé sous e17 pour voir, ça rame toujours autant.

Pourtant:

```
 glxinfo| grep direct

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

direct rendering: Yes

```

Mon xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Option "AIGLX" "true "

#       Option          "Xinerama" "on"

#       Option          "Clone" "on"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#       Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

        FontPath     "/home/lowang/.fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "vnc"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

#       Option  "Xinerama" "On"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

       # Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 25.2 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LCD Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        #Driver     "fglrx"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,AUTO"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI1"

        Driver      "radeon"

        #Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen      1

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

                Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "ATI1"

        Monitor    "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI0"

        Monitor    "LCD Monitor 0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "backingstore" "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

Je ne sais pas trop d'où ça peut venir...

Merci!Last edited by lowang_19 on Fri Feb 16, 2007 2:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lesourbe

la quantité de ram de ta carte graphique et la taille du film à afficher sont directement responsables.

à mon avis ton film tourne bien si tu l'affiches en petit (pas fullscreen) pas vrai ?

en 1600x1200 avec ma geforce4ti4200 avec 64 meg de ram ....impossible de voir un film fullscreen.

Je passais par une autre instance de X non CGU-accélérée. (non-accélérée ... avec ATI t'auras pas le choix  :Smile:  )

Sinon faut tenter Xnest ...

----------

## lowang_19

non, le film rame mÃªme en mode fenÃªtrÃ©.

Et puis en plus, avant, quand j'Ã©tais sous driver proprio, Ã§a tournait bien...

----------

## xaviermiller

et en désactivant Beryl ?

----------

## lowang_19

Ah, je me suis peut-Ãªtre mal exprimÃ©, Beryl est dÃ©sactivÃ©, je suis sous E17.... Qui, au passage, est super-lÃ©ger...

----------

## lesourbe

t'as pas recompilé ton mplayer (ou autre) en zapant des flags ?

PS : ma remarque précédente concernait les X accélérés ... beryl compiz ou autre.

----------

## lowang_19

euh, pas de recompilation de mplayer depuis quelques temps, non...

Voila les flags de mplayer:

```
3dnow X aac alsa bidi dvd dvdread encode esd gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx musepack opengl png real sdl truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs xv xvid
```

EDIT: cela ne semble ramer que sur certains films...

Par exemple:

```
file Fight\ Club.avi 

Fight Club.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 576, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 3 Fast-Motion, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)

```

Rame beaucoup, alors que 

```
Bad Boys 2 Fr.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 576 x 240, 23.98 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
```

ne rame pas...

J'comprends rien   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

pourtant Fight Club > bad boys 2

hmmm ... en fait, désolé mais la j'vois pas ...

t'as pas un autre player à tester ? xine PAR EXEMPLE.

----------

## lowang_19

 :Embarassed:  Les films ne rament plus quand je les lis avec xine...   :Embarassed: 

Alors la! Un problème de USE flag dans mplayer?

Merci en tout cas!  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Vu les types de tes films, c'est la résolution qui semble être responsable...

As tu essayé de changer les modes video (xv, gl2, x11+zoom) ?

As tu essayé en activant le hard frame dropping dans mplayer ?

As tu le post-processing d'activé ?

Essaye aussi d'autres players, voir si il n'y a pas un problème propre à mplayer. Cà peut être le cas, même si mon expérience perso m'a montré à maintes reprises que mplayer est le meilleur pour des machines avec des ressources limitées (il rulez nickel sur mon vieux laptop PII 350, alors...)

----------

## _Seth_

 *razer wrote:*   

> Vu les types de tes films, c'est la résolution qui semble être responsable...
> 
> As tu essayé de changer les modes video (xv, gl2, x11+zoom) ?
> 
> As tu essayé en activant le hard frame dropping dans mplayer ?
> ...

 

+1 pour les config à tester : le man mplayer est vraiment gigantesque mais c'est la rancon de son adaptabilité. En général, si mplayer rame, c'est qu'il est mal configuré. Maintenant, le remède peut être pire que le poison, car tu peux passer vraiment beaucoup de temps à bidouiller les options.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Mais quand on aime on ne compte pas  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lowang_19

re, 

bon j'ai essayé différents modes:

-vo gl et -vo gl2 fonctionnent mal, par contre -vo x11 fonctionne bien, et ce sur toutes les vidéos.

Je pense que je peux mettre un petit résolu...

Merci beaucoup, je suis en train de lire le man de mplayer,   :Shocked:  C'est impressionnant...

----------

